# Advice for 500 IU of HGH



## cinders (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm 31 years old. I've been running 3 iu's of Getropin everyday for the past 5 months. SubQ injection to the stomach upon waking.

It's had a great effect. It has stripped body fat, I sleep like a baby and generally feel great. It's worth every penny in my opinion. All my friends rate Getropin and it's certainly been working for me.

I'm going back to the UK in 4 months for a visit and would love to bulk up a bit, drop some more bodyfat etc, before I go there. I'm going to hit the gym hard for the next 4 months.

I have another 500 IU's of Getropin left. I was wondering what you think would be best over the next 4 months. 4 iu's everyday or 8 iu's every other day?

I'm a bit concerned after I read an article stating that running GH everyday isn't good for your body as your receptors get used to this unnatural cycle. I'm also wondering what effect running it constantly has on my thyroid.

Your opinion on this would be greatly appreciated!

Cinders.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes the article does indicate this but then this is dose dependant this article basically indicates that for every iu the GH will remain in your system in one way or another for approx 1.5hrs so if you was using 10iu's a day you would not get much rest from the GH on your receptors but with 3iu's you will be fine and this is held up by your results....

what i would do is stick to how you are using the GH but increase your calories to add mass rather than add more GH


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Why not 20iu per day for 25 days?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for someone who has got good results from 3iu's a day i think 20iu's would be a huge overkill and not needed.....


----------



## cinders (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!

I think I'm going to boost it up to 5 IU per day for the next 4 months. I guess my last question is should I split the dose?... ie. 2.5IU on waking and 2.5IU mid afternoon?

Wow! 25IU per day, I couldn't imagine the sides from that. I was getting sides from 3iu's for a while, waking up with numb hands, etc. I actually liked them, it meant my HGH was working!

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.

Cinders.


----------

